# New labs after increase in synthroid



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, to recap, after surgery, I was put on 112 mcg of Synthroid. Got labs checked 3 months later and TSH was 14.6. They upped my Synthroid to 150 mcg and I just got labs back today. TSH is 6.405 (ref 0.350-5.500), T3 uptake 29.4 (ref 23-36), Free T4 2.1 (ref 1.1-4.4). I'm waiting to see what they are going to do to my dosage now.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, lets try this again! I didn't read all the results! LOL! Here they all are with references:

Total T3 0.80 (0.60-1.81)
T4 7.1 (4.5-12.0)
TSH 6.405 (0.350-5.500)
T3 uptake 29.4 (23-36)
Free thyroxine index 2.1 (1.1-4.4)

Any thoughts? I'm thinking a dash of T3 might not be out of the question. Maybe upping my Synthroid to 175 mcg? Too much?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Ok, to recap, after surgery, I was put on 112 mcg of Synthroid. Got labs checked 3 months later and TSH was 14.6. They upped my Synthroid to 150 mcg and I just got labs back today. TSH is 6.405 (ref 0.350-5.500), T3 uptake 29.4 (ref 23-36), Free T4 2.1 (ref 1.1-4.4). I'm waiting to see what they are going to do to my dosage now.


Wow!! Even your FT4 is below the mid-range mark. How long has it been between labs on the 150 mcg..

If it has been 8 weeks, they should raise you a bit and have you lab in another 8 weeks.

Huggles to my friend,


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

So far, I can't find a MD that wants to lab me up more often than once every 3 months. So, my first lab draw was 3 months on 112 mcg, this one was 3 months on 150 mcg.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Ok, lets try this again! I didn't read all the results! LOL! Here they all are with references:
> 
> Total T3 0.80 (0.60-1.81)
> T4 7.1 (4.5-12.0)
> ...


In the back of my mind I am thinking Cytomel also as you are getting up there on the Synthoid. It seems like a lot to only be where you are at.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Ok, lets try this again! I didn't read all the results! LOL! Here they all are with references:
> 
> Total T3 0.80 (0.60-1.81)
> T4 7.1 (4.5-12.0)
> ...


I am thinking the same in the back of my mind but I was waiting for other info. LOL! Because 175 mcg. of Synthroid is a hefty dose to not be getting good results. How long between labs on the 150 mcgs.?


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Andros said:


> I am thinking the same in the back of my mind but I was waiting for other info. LOL! Because 175 mcg. of Synthroid is a hefty dose to not be getting good results. How long between labs on the 150 mcgs.?


I agree! I think I'll call my MD and suggest that. Do you think 5 of Cytomel along with the synthroid? I'll suggest that and see what he thinks. I've been on 150mcg for 3 months.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, I called my MD and suggested a touch of Cytomel in addition to my Synthroid. We'll see what they say!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, so my MD called back and he upped my Synthroid to 200 mcg and no Cytomel. I am officially in the market for an Endo here in Memphis!!


----------

